# Do you use a billing company?



## TallAdam85 (Feb 13, 2008)

So just want to get some feed back from my fellow martial talk family lol. So Does your school use a billing company or does some one collect the dues at the first of every month and go and chase after the people who did not pay yet?

If you use a billing company what ones do you use , any billing company horror storys? 

Myself I plan on picking a billing company because I am a nice guy, and when people tell me there sad stories I know I will feel bad and try to help but unlike me the billing company will not care and make sure payment comes because the landlord does not care he want his money


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

No I do not my student understand that bills need to be paid.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2008)

I do not use one as well.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Feb 14, 2008)

Right but for example say u have 40 kids u keep track of all the kids pay on time not just 38 and 2 slide bye cause u have not seen them in a while?
jw


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Right but for example say u have 40 kids u keep track of all the kids pay on time not just 38 and 2 slide bye cause u have not seen them in a while?
> jw


 
I have 75 students every month on the 20th they get invoiced, that is automatically done by my computer and then when they pay I go into my speadsheet and make a note on the 5th of every month a reminder pops up telling me who has not paid and then i print another invoice with the late fee's attached. On the 10th of every month the student cannot log in to say they are here until payment has been made.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't use one, but I am a small fry.  I only have 25 students.
Still, have you considered using something more simple like PayPal?  It has a monthly pay option.  Still, PayPal has a lot of user fees, so maybe it would be better to recruit a parent or someone you trust to come in and be your secretary/bill collector.

AoG


----------

